# Wasserkühlung AM3 was meint ihr



## mjay (1. Mai 2009)

*Wasserkühlung AM3 was meint ihr*

*Budget WAKÜ ^^ oder was meint ihr?

Also als erstes ich möchte meinen 955er Phenom mit ner WAKÜ laufen lassen habe ein AM3 board...und habe ein BIG TOWER Gehäuse also haufen platz

also nur die CPU will ich kühlen 

ist das AM3 Board identlisch mit dem AM2/AM2+

Hab mir durch die Budget-Version n Liste aufgestellt die ich bestellen will
zwei 120er Lüfter habe ich bereits zuhause oder was könnt ihr mir so empfehlen als upgrade würde bis 180€ dafür ausgeben
*
Watercool HK CPU S754/939/940/AM2 Rev.3 LT 

MagiCool XTREME DUAL 240 Radiator 

Alphacool Eheim 600 Station II 230V

3x   Schlauch PVC 11/8mm 

4x   11/8mm (8x1,5mm) Anschraubtülle G1/4 

2x   11/8mm (8x1,5mm) Anschraubtülle 90° drehbar G1/4

*ca. 140€ 

*


----------



## ruyven_macaran (1. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlung AM3 was meint ihr*

Finger weg von PUR - es sei denn, du verlegst gerne Rohre. Dann bräuchtest du aber passende Anschlüsse. Ich empfehle statt dessen 8/11er PVC, passend zu den angegebenen Anschlüssen.
Beim Radi ist die Slim Version i.d.R. nicht schlechter (bei niedrigen Drehzahlen sogar besser) als die xtreme Ausgabe.


----------



## mjay (1. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlung AM3 was meint ihr*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Finger weg von PUR - es sei denn, du verlegst gerne Rohre. Dann bräuchtest du aber passende Anschlüsse. Ich empfehle statt dessen 8/11er PVC, passend zu den angegebenen Anschlüssen.
> Beim Radi ist die Slim Version i.d.R. nicht schlechter (bei niedrigen Drehzahlen sogar besser) als die xtreme Ausgabe.




hab mich verguckt ^^ sollten 11er sein aber das wusste ich ned mit PUR
hmmm


----------



## Jazzman (1. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlung AM3 was meint ihr*

nimm am besten Nen Magicool Slim Trippel als Radi Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - MagiCool SLIM TRIPLE 360 Radiator 35041 der kostet sogar weniger und hat mehr Leistung
und als Schläuche kann ich dir 13/10er Masterkleer Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Schlauch Masterkleer 13/10mm UV-aktiv Rot (3/8"ID) Schlauch Masterkleer 13/10mm UV-aktiv Rot (3/8"ID) 59043
 oder 16/10er Danger Den empfhelen


----------



## mjay (1. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlung AM3 was meint ihr*



Jazzman schrieb:


> nimm am besten Nen Magicool Slim Trippel als Radi Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - MagiCool SLIM TRIPLE 360 Radiator 35041 der kostet sogar weniger und hat mehr Leistung
> und als Schläuche kann ich dir 13/10er Masterkleer Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Schlauch Masterkleer 13/10mm UV-aktiv Rot (3/8"ID) Schlauch Masterkleer 13/10mm UV-aktiv Rot (3/8"ID) 59043
> oder 16/10er Danger Den empfhelen



danke dir   brauch ich noch einen ausgleichsbehälter ?


----------



## nemetona (1. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlung AM3 was meint ihr*

Die von dir gewählte Eheim Station ist AGB und Pumpe in einen Gerät.
Eine Entkopplung wär noch empfehlenswert.


----------



## mjay (1. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlung AM3 was meint ihr*



nemetona schrieb:


> Die von dir gewählte Eheim Station ist AGB und Pumpe in einen Gerät.
> Eine Entkopplung wär noch empfehlenswert.



meinst sowas 
Entkopplungsset Eheim/Hydor 4 Puffer


----------



## nemetona (1. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlung AM3 was meint ihr*

Etwas in der Art ist viel effektiver
Shoggy Sandwich


----------



## mjay (1. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlung AM3 was meint ihr*

also hab mir bissle was zusammengestellt...

fehlt mir jetzt nochwas...irgendwelche kabel, adapter etc...? irgendwelche mittel


----------



## Robär (1. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlung AM3 was meint ihr*

Warum nimmst 230V Anschluss, is nicht schlimm, find ich nur bissl unpraktisch?

Aber Korrosionsschutz fehlt trotzdem, Inno Protect oder Feser Base ist zu empfehlen


----------



## nemetona (1. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlung AM3 was meint ihr*

Beim Korrosionsschutz schließe ich mich Robär an.
Wie möchtest du die Lüfter ansteuern?


----------



## mjay (1. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlung AM3 was meint ihr*



Robär schrieb:


> Warum nimmst 230V Anschluss, is nicht schlimm, find ich nur bissl unpraktisch?
> 
> Aber Korrosionsschutz fehlt trotzdem, Inno Protect oder Feser Base ist zu empfehlen



was würdest du mir empfehlen statt dem 230er V Anschluss?


----------



## nemetona (1. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlung AM3 was meint ihr*

Er meint bestimmt, das du diese 12V Version nehmen solltest.


----------



## Jazzman (1. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlung AM3 was meint ihr*

na die hier mit 12V Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Eheim 600 Station II 12V Alphacool Eheim 600 Station II 12V 50004
und ich persönlich würde andere Lüfter nehmen Noisblocker oder Scythe SFlex


----------



## mjay (1. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlung AM3 was meint ihr*



nemetona schrieb:


> Beim Korrosionsschutz schließe ich mich Robär an.
> Wie möchtest du die Lüfter ansteuern?



daran hab ich nicht so gedacht dachte übers mainboard hab paar fan anschlüsse oder was kannst mir so empfehlen?


----------



## Jazzman (1. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlung AM3 was meint ihr*

das geht natürlich, aber hast du genug anschlüsse? sonst brauchst du y Adapter
schöner wäre Natürlich ne Lüftersteuerung direkt mit temp Sensoren


----------



## mjay (1. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlung AM3 was meint ihr*



Jazzman schrieb:


> das geht natürlich, aber hast du genug anschlüsse? sonst brauchst du y Adapter
> schöner wäre Natürlich ne Lüftersteuerung direkt mit temp Sensoren



glaub ne lüftersteurung würde es eher tun  ich schau ma


----------



## mjay (1. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlung AM3 was meint ihr*

so meine neue zusammenstellung....

also mehr will ich nun nichtmehr ausgeben...


----------



## nemetona (1. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlung AM3 was meint ihr*

Passt so, viel Spaß beim basteln.
Hast du vor später deine GTX 295 auch mit unter Wasser zu setzen?


----------



## mjay (1. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlung AM3 was meint ihr*

OKAY und danke nochmal für alles  für die zusammenstellung und so


----------



## mjay (1. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlung AM3 was meint ihr*



nemetona schrieb:


> Passt so, viel Spaß beim basteln.
> Hast du vor später deine GTX 295 auch mit unter Wasser zu setzen?



das weiß ich noch nicht aber cpu reicht erstmal


----------



## nemetona (1. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlung AM3 was meint ihr*

Wenn du die Graka mit einbinden solltest, wär es ratsam die Radileistung mit Aufzurüsten, da die GTX 295 als Dual-GPU Karte jede Menge Thermische Verlustleistung produziert.


----------



## mjay (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlung AM3 was meint ihr*

ich habe mich jetzt doch noch entschieden mein mainboard zu kühlen
was könnt ihr mir empfehlen für das msi 790fx? chipsatz , mosfet kühler 
suche schon verzweifelt...*

hab da mal was gefunden für chipsatz und mosfet
Anfi-tec MSI 790FX fullcover Waterblock
**Anfi-tec PWM 018 MSI
*oder gibts noch bessere...


----------



## nemetona (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlung AM3 was meint ihr*

Da finde ich auf Anhieb auch nichts.

Schau mal hier, da findest du unten 3 Links, mit diesen Schablonen der Watercool Modelle kannst du dein Board auf Kompatibilität prüfen.


----------



## Deep Shadow (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlung AM3 was meint ihr*

Ich würde gern die Frage aus dem allerersten Post von mjay nochmal aufgreifen...

Ist der Heatkiller Rev.3 auch Kompatibel zu AM3 Mainboards?
Die Frage wurde leider nicht beantwortet, es kam aber auch kein Veto, also gehe ich mal von einem "der passt da auch" aus...

Mich irritiert lediglich, dass bei Aquatuning und selbst auf der Watercool HP selbst nur bis AM2(+) angegeben wird.

Würde der EK Water Blocks EK-Supreme auch auf ein AM3 Board passen?
Der ist ja auch recht gut, wenn man mal so durch die Foren liest...?!


----------



## PrimeCool3r (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlung AM3 was meint ihr*

Der Lochabstand ist bei z.T. 939/AM2/AM2+/AM3 gleich. Warum sollte der dann nicht passen?


----------



## p00nage (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlung AM3 was meint ihr*

@ kann nur meinem vorposter zustimmen


----------



## Deep Shadow (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlung AM3 was meint ihr*

Liegt wohl daran, dass ich keine Ahnung vom Lochabstand der verschiedenen Sockel habe ^^
Aber Danke für die schnelle Antwort!


----------



## p00nage (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlung AM3 was meint ihr*



Deep Shadow schrieb:


> Würde der EK Water Blocks EK-Supreme auch auf ein AM3 Board passen?
> Der ist ja auch recht gut, wenn man mal so durch die Foren liest...?!



naja die spitze bilden eig schon die watercool modelle


----------



## zettiii (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlung AM3 was meint ihr*

Statt dem Mainboard würde ich aber lieber die Graka mitkühlen.
Das Mainboard benötigt nur eine Kühlung wenn
- du extrem übertaktest oder
- du keine Lüfter im Gehäuse haben wirst.
Nur aus optischen Gründen wär mir das zu teuer.
Die Graka würde sich aufgrund der Lautstärke anbieten


----------



## Elzoco (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlung AM3 was meint ihr*



PrimeCool3r schrieb:


> Warum sollte der dann nicht passen?


ich werf mal meinen Thread in den Raum....

heatkiller 3.0lc befestigung fuer am2


----------



## KingPiranhas (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlung AM3 was meint ihr*

@Elzoco du bist der erste vom den ich lese das HK 3.0 auf einem AMD Sockel nicht passt.


----------



## Elzoco (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlung AM3 was meint ihr*

tja ich konntes auch nicht glauben...
aber jetzt passt alles



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 0Martin21 (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlung AM3 was meint ihr*

das ist aber Rustikal!


----------



## nemetona (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlung AM3 was meint ihr*

Dies kann ich bestätigen, habe die Erfahrung bei meinen aktuellen Projekt für Fetzi gemacht.
Die Schrauben zum HK 3.0 könnten 5mm länger sein, er leis sich trotzdem montieren indem man die Gegendruckfedern schon beim Anfädeln der Schrauben komprimiert.

Die eleganteste Lösung ist aber sicherlich etwas längere Schrauben zu nutzen.

@Elzoco,
hast du bei der Backplate die Muttern entfernt und die Spatze direkt in den Kunststoff geschnitten?


----------



## ole88 (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlung AM3 was meint ihr*

geile lösung, machst no an slipstream ran schöne Kühlung von hinten.


----------



## Elzoco (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlung AM3 was meint ihr*



nemetona schrieb:


> @Elzoco,
> hast du bei der Backplate die Muttern entfernt und die Spatze direkt in den Kunststoff geschnitten?


da gab es keine muttern,nur plastikstifte....
Die Schrauben sind direkt ins Plastik "reingedreht"



ole88 schrieb:


> geile lösung, machst no an slipstream ran schöne Kühlung von hinten.



Ne kein geld. Spar für ne neue Graka. Ne KFA² GTX 260 solltes werden,wäre da nur nicht mein vater , ders nicht erlaub hat 


> "Du kannst nicht alle 2 Wochen neue Pc Teile kaufen"


----------



## ole88 (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlung AM3 was meint ihr*

Dei Vater is wie mei freunndinn die sagt das gleiche, nur ich Kaufs trotzdem


----------



## Elzoco (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlung AM3 was meint ihr*



ole88 schrieb:


> Dei Vater is wie mei freunndinn die sagt das gleiche, nur ich Kaufs trotzdem



der war fies


----------



## caine2011 (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlung AM3 was meint ihr*

will mir auch den hk zulegen, kannst du mal ein pic von der anderen site pls machen?
btw. was nehmt ihr für anschlüss für den hk 3.0?

p.s. wenn du ausziehst musst du nicht mehr auf deinen vater hören(war bei daheim der standardspruch )


----------



## Elzoco (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlung AM3 was meint ihr*



caine2011 schrieb:


> btw. Was nehmt ihr für anschlüss für den hk 3.0?


13/10


----------

